# due today



## Agoutigoo

my black and tan doe is expecting her litter today. Any guesses on how many she'll have?


----------



## Magdalena41494

I guess 11! 

And shes a cutie!


----------



## rocketmdove

my guess is 8-10


----------



## Tally

I would guess 6-10... well make it 9


----------



## Agoutigoo

9 babies!!! well done tally!

photo


----------



## moustress

Nice looking little eekers.


----------



## Tally

jay! I have won xD

congrats to the little ones.


----------



## Agoutigoo

little wrigglers they are

looks to be 5 does, 4 bucks, but i'll check again tomorrow to be sure. lots of black and tans though


----------



## Magdalena41494

Awww theyre so sweet


----------



## Miceandmore64

I was going to guess 12 but scrolled down and they were already born XD


----------



## Agoutigoo

day 4 and they're right chubby things  all the same size too which is nice


----------



## rocketmdove

awe!! they look nice and healthy! so cute!!!!! is the one on the left corner a shade lighter or is it just the picture?


----------



## Agoutigoo

he's a good few shades lighter think he might be sepia but not 100% yet. there's another 2 which are a little lighter too.

photo with flash


----------



## rocketmdove

I can see much better now with the flash. Very interesting! I cant wait to see how they look once their fur is in! keep us posted with pics


----------



## Miceandmore64

Awwh!


----------



## Agoutigoo

good lord what an odd bunch :lol:


----------



## rocketmdove

OH WOW! look how light a few of them have gotten! So many different shades!


----------



## Miceandmore64

Not all self blacks after all


----------



## Agoutigoo

> Not all self blacks after all


was expecting black and tan, blacks and agoutis. so not quite what i wanted :roll: at least they're pretty.

just wondering if any one can sex this bub for me? I've got 4 definite bucks and 4 does but struggling with this one, about 90% sure its a buck tho.


----------



## PiaLouise

I wanna say that is a female, but you will know if it has nipples now the fur is starting to come through!


----------



## Agoutigoo

> I wanna say that is a female, but you will know if it has nipples now the fur is starting to come through!


just getting impatient, as i know the sexes of the others and have never struggled to tell at this point. Looking at the photos it looks like a doe, but when i actually pick it up it looks like a buck. Think i'm losing my eyesight :lol:


----------



## PiaLouise

It may be like one of my males in the last litter. His genitals screamed female but he must have been behind the others in development, because around 3 weeks after I separated the males out, he was mating with all his 8 sisters! lol needless to say, I was very lucky only 2 got pregnant!


----------



## Miceandmore64

Think its a girl


----------



## Agoutigoo

day 6 and fur coming in nicely


----------



## PiaLouise

awww, look how many shades! lovely mice. What color were the parents?


----------



## rocketmdove

I actually really like the lighter colored ones!


----------



## PiaLouise

I do like the light ones too! What color would you guys say they were?


----------



## Agoutigoo

> awww, look how many shades! lovely mice. What color were the parents?


black and tan with an agouti.



> I do like the light ones too! What color would you guys say they were?


think they might be sepia, maybe will be burmeses. I had one crop up in another litter a little while ago, again blktan x agouti


----------



## PiaLouise

That's strange, I would have said grey/blue but I am an amateur so I have no idea yet! I will have to research burmese and sepia mice


----------



## rocketmdove

yea from the pic they look blue or grey but you know your mice better than us so We'l just waych and wait ^.^ so exciting


----------



## Agoutigoo

> yea from the pic they look blue or grey but you know your mice better than us so We'l just waych and wait ^.^ so exciting


You could very well be right  I'm only guessing at the moment.

Will try to get some photos in natural light, flash is distorting the colours a bit.


----------



## Agoutigoo

day 7


----------



## Tally

I like watching them grow xD


----------



## rocketmdove

just beautiful!!!! I'll have to do daily pictures of all my litters! This thread is awesome! the colors are awesome ^.^


----------



## Miceandmore64

How old are they in the last photo


----------



## Agoutigoo

1 week


----------



## PiaLouise

I am absolutely gutted I can't show you guys more pictures of my current litter. 2 of them are a strange color and I will need your help as soon as the batteries are here...

I really absolutely love the lighter ones, I wonder how that would behave with tri-color!


----------



## rocketmdove

Yes the lighter ones are my Fav!


----------



## Agoutigoo

day 8

does
1x black and tan
2x black self
1x pale thing

bucks
2x black self
1x chocolate tan/fox
1x pale thing tan/fox
1x pale thing


----------



## rocketmdove

The one buck looks a little more brown now! Im just LOVING those really light ones though!


----------



## PiaLouise

:lol: the pale thing!!! That's what I would have said!
We don't sound very professional do we!


----------



## Agoutigoo

no we don't :lol:

day 9


----------



## Miceandmore64

Red eyes or black on pale ones? If black what variety is it (hae buck exact same)


----------



## Agoutigoo

black eyes. i thought they were lilac initially but am now no longer sure :?


----------



## PiaLouise

Some of the lighter ones seem to have turned brown/chocolate now. But there are a few little guys that are so lovely and light still. Hmmm, maybe a silver agouti color? Where are all the experts! We need you guys on this one!


----------



## rocketmdove

those silverish light ones are beautiful! some still look Blue to me


----------



## Agoutigoo

photo in natural lighting. (apologies for blurriness)


----------



## rocketmdove

the one to the farthest right still looks blue to me in natural light. but i am by no means an expert. The browner one... i have no idea???


----------



## PiaLouise

Right I have come to the conclusion that the pros are just waiting for us to guess the color before they hop in and inform us of what they ''see'' hahaha

I wanna say silver agouti and definitely one blue. But I have only ever had pied mice and tri's. :/


----------



## Miceandmore64

Hmm mine isn't a wee blue I don't think (left)


----------



## Miceandmore64

No not blue at all


----------



## Agoutigoo

some much clearer photos. day 12


----------



## rocketmdove

I still dont know about you guys but those two look blue to me. are they ticked??


----------



## Tally

Since I'm a color noob, I would them still all call blue ^^
Can't wait to hear witch color they really are ^^


----------



## rocketmdove

okay I was at the pet store today and I saw one exactly like the lightest one except long haired and satin. I couldnt resist a color challenge so I bought her. Now i need to know what everyone else thinks too... Maybe Blue agouti?


----------



## Agoutigoo

> okay I was at the pet store today and I saw one exactly like the lightest one except long haired and satin. I couldnt resist a color challenge so I bought her. Now i need to know what everyone else thinks too... Maybe Blue agouti?


I can see the blue now. no cant make out any ticking (really need to find my glasses). so possibly poor blues at least for the darker two.

Also managed to get a good photo of the doe. usually cant open the tank without her somehow climbing straight up my arms, over my back and off into the horizon :roll:


----------



## rocketmdove

I posted a pic of my new girl in Variety identification. Does she look like the lightest one?


----------



## Agoutigoo

From the photo of her back the colour looks quite similar. But it's hard to tell with her being satin. She's very beautiful though.


----------



## Agoutigoo

2 weeks


----------



## Emilie

All so beautiful :thumbuo


----------



## Miceandmore64

Stunning! Good luck with them


----------



## Agoutigoo

photos are from Monday at 3 weeks old.


----------



## rocketmdove

My oh My! They are just Gorgeous! turned out wonderful!


----------



## Tally

wounderful mice, and I love the sec. and third pics <3


----------



## Miceandmore64

They grew so fast!


----------



## Agoutigoo

all doing fantastic now they're weaned. separating girls and boys on monday.


----------



## Tally

does the blue mice on the second pic have points?
maybe its the light (or I'm still sleepy but I see points on both)


----------



## Agoutigoo

don't think they're pointed, but both have darker "muzzles". seems to be quite common in blues, looking at some photos.


----------



## Agoutigoo

just boys today. day 30


----------



## rocketmdove

LOVE the mouse in the second photo!!!!


----------



## Lyra

Stunning! 
I love the colour of blues!


----------



## Agoutigoo

blue things


----------



## rocketmdove

The one in the middle is gorgeous!!!


----------



## firstmice

They are beautiful


----------



## Agoutigoo

this will be the last photo of this lot. kept 1 buck and 2 does (2 blue 1 black).

(buck on the right of first photo)


----------



## Tally

no more photos? sad to hear/read - they are beautiful.


----------



## Agoutigoo

> no more photos? sad to hear/read - they are beautiful.


don't worry if any of these ever have a litter i'll be sure to make a thread. 
currently have an agouti doe with a buck, and looks like she might actually be pregnant huzzah! only took 4 bloomin months.


----------



## FranticFur

Thats a good number. Cute lil babies


----------



## madurazop

look how many shades! lovely mice. What color were the parents  roblox tutorials get-mobdrovip.com


----------

